# Lightroom 3: Edit Photo with Adobe Photoshop CS5 Dialogue Box Not Showing up for NEF



## MrsNikon (May 29, 2011)

I installed CS5 about a week ago and have been testing out the inteface betwee LR3 and CS5 on my iMac (latest OSX software) as well as latest LR3 updates, CS5 updates and ACR updates.  All up to date.

I recall I was working on a raw (NEF file) a few days ago and when I went up to the menu and selected Photo > Edit In > Edit in Adobe CS5 I first received a dialogue box called "Edit Photo with Adobe CS5" along with three choices with radio buttons (Edit a Copy with LR adjustments, Edit a Copy and Edit Original) and a checkbox for selecting "Stack with original". 

Maybe the behavior of the software is to only give you this dialogue box if you are working on a non raw file?  Is this true?  I could have sworn I got this dialogue box a few days ago when working on a .NEF.  I also made sure I had a .NEF file that had some LR3 adjustments applied to it and saved before selecting the Edit In CS5 option.

I have my LR3 External Editor configured with CS5, PSD file format, ProPhoto RGB and a color depth of 8-bit however changing these around doesn't change any behavior.

I also went ahead and deleted my com.adobe.photoshop.plist and no changes.

I was thinking it would makes sense to get this dialogue box for any file type in the event one wanted to make a change to say the color depth preference or another color space. 

While this movie is old (from Lightroom version 1.1) I noticed at 3:35 into the movie that Matt is working on a .NEF raw file and when he selects Edit in Photoshop CS3 he gets the dialogue box.

http://ptgmedia.pearsoncmg.com/imag...room/elementLinks/Informit_ExternalEditor.mov


----------



## MrsNikon (May 29, 2011)

I think I found my answer here:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...version-to-edit&highlight=edit+CS5+dialog+box


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 29, 2011)

Hi Mrs Nixon, that was quick.  Are you working correctly now?


----------



## MrsNikon (May 29, 2011)

Just looking for that warm fuzzy feeling that my system is indeed operating correctly regarding not seeing the dialogue box mentioned in my original post when working on a raw file.  :-D


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 29, 2011)

It;s a Mac and Adobe, of course it will be working!!!


----------



## MrsNikon (May 29, 2011)

Kiwigeoff said:


> It;s a Mac and Adobe, of course it will be working!!!



Geoff, well that of course, goes without saying!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 30, 2011)

MrsNikon said:


> Maybe the behavior of the software is to only give you this dialogue box if you are working on a non raw file?  Is this true?  I could have sworn I got this dialogue box a few days ago when working on a .NEF.  I also made sure I had a .NEF file that had some LR3 adjustments applied to it and saved before selecting the Edit In CS5 option.


 
Just for that warm fuzzy feeling then, yes, that's absolutely right.


----------



## MrsNikon (May 31, 2011)

Great to hear that is the native behavior.


----------

